# after dark crappies



## davduckman2010 (Feb 8, 2015)

been doing our annual night time ice fishing quest for crappies this weekend fished till 1 in the morning and slamed some pigs few were over 15 inches. they bite the best this time of the year at night .we missed as many as we caught. now wheres the cole slaw / taters and hush puppiesemmmmm emmmmmmm

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 8, 2015)

Those are going to be delicious!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 8, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Those are going to be delicious!


lol ill save you a plate full

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Feb 8, 2015)

Almost that time of the year for us also!


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Feb 8, 2015)

Nice haul!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 9, 2015)

Nice looking craps duck! Some of those gills are studs to!

I've been on the perch hunt lately about ready to switch over to walleye once I get some more perchy in the freezer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

